# Wine rack question



## Thig (Jun 11, 2013)

I am in the process of building some wine racks. In the pic the boards used for this part are 1x12. I want to put a large X in the top and bottom of each space. Just for scale these squares are about 25" large. I am thinking of using 1" x 8" for the X. I know it will be strong enough but will 8" if centered in the box give me enough to rest the wine bottles on?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 11, 2013)

I measure about 5 different 750 ml bottles, there all about 8 inches from the bottom to the throat,are close to it...a 1x8 is what 7 1/4 should work..are you going to put a back on it, to keep from sliding backwards.
are a stop on the X.


----------



## Thig (Jun 11, 2013)

I had not planned on putting a back on there because it is flush with the block wall behind it. If I center the 1x8 (1x7.25) it would give me about 2 inches in front and behind the X. Maybe I should slide the X toward the back a little more because the shoulder of the bottle will not touch the board any way.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 11, 2013)

I have 4 of those "X" wine boxes I made.

2 are made with 1 10's and 2 are made with 1 x 8's. The 10 inchers go on the floor and the 8's go on top. It is very stable and only an odd Riesling bottle or 2 has ever been unstable.


----------



## Thig (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, I think I will go with the 1x8s. I have five of these in all that wrap around a bay area in my basement. I am going to secure them to each other and add trim after they are finished.


----------



## Sunsanvil (Sep 6, 2013)

Good looking units. Will they be freestanding?


----------



## Thig (Sep 6, 2013)

Sunsanvil said:


> Good looking units. Will they be freestanding?



This is an old thread, have you seen the finished product?


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 6, 2013)

Great looking racks.................I said "racks", not "rack".


----------



## olusteebus (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks dang good.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 6, 2013)

Very nice! [I'm new to wine making but have been a woodworker for decades.]


----------



## Thig (Sep 6, 2013)

bkisel said:


> Very nice! [I'm new to wine making but have been a woodworker for decades.]



My wife says I can build anything with a hammer and jigsaw which is about all I have when it comes to woodworking tools.


----------



## firejohn03 (Sep 6, 2013)

The wine racks are pretty awesome Thig. I am a carpenter by trade, and have plans for a few racks myself (Given I ferment out enough bottles to fill them lol). On a side note, you are in Dublin, Ga. the only other forum member I have seen from GA. Are there anymore that are in our area? I'm in Northeast GA now (from Macon).


----------



## Thig (Sep 6, 2013)

firejohn03 said:


> The wine racks are pretty awesome Thig. I am a carpenter by trade, and have plans for a few racks myself (Given I ferment out enough bottles to fill them lol). On a side note, you are in Dublin, Ga. the only other forum member I have seen from GA. Are there anymore that are in our area? I'm in Northeast GA now (from Macon).



I think there is at least 1 more. I can't recall his user name but I think he is from the Athens area.


----------



## Sunsanvil (Sep 9, 2013)

Thig said:


> This is an old thread, have you seen the finished product?



No I hadnt. Wow! Gorgeous.

So are they freestanding then? How did you do the Xs? Interlock or some sort of rabbet joint?


----------



## Thig (Sep 9, 2013)

Sunsanvil said:


> No I hadnt. Wow! Gorgeous.
> 
> So are they freestanding then? How did you do the Xs? Interlock or some sort of rabbet joint?



They are free standing but each of the units is attached to the one beside it so there is no way one could fall over. The Xs are interlocking. Cut out halfway on each board and then slip together.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 9, 2013)

Thig, very nice job on the shelves. In looking at the design I was wondering how the horizontal shelf under the upper "X" is attached to the sides. It appears to be butt jointed with nails or screws. Did you use glue also? I would have added a cleat on each side under that shelf, but that is just my "belt and suspenders" mentality. Great work, love the stain.


----------



## Thig (Sep 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Thig, very nice job on the shelves. In looking at the design I was wondering how the horizontal shelf under the upper "X" is attached to the sides. It appears to be butt jointed with nails or screws. Did you use glue also? I would have added a cleat on each side under that shelf, but that is just my "belt and suspenders" mentality. Great work, love the stain.



I told you guys all I had was a hammer and a jigsaw. Those pieces are glued and screwed. I actually have a few more tools but I am a total novice when it comes to working with wood.


----------



## Sunsanvil (Sep 9, 2013)

What did you use to do the half-cuts in the X pieces?

(I too am limited in the tools at my disposal  )


----------



## Thig (Sep 9, 2013)

Sunsanvil said:


> What did you use to do the half-cuts in the X pieces?



Circular (Skill) saw. The boards intersect at almost a 90 degree angle so I did not have to tilt the blade much. I cut halfway in then just took 3/4 inch chisel and popped the piece out.


----------



## JEmesPA (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice thig!!


----------



## Thig (Oct 9, 2013)

JEmesPA said:


> Very nice thig!!



Thank you. This thread keeps getting resurrected.


----------



## Sunsanvil (Feb 27, 2014)

How many bottles can you fit in each unit?


----------



## Thig (Feb 27, 2014)

Each upright unit hold's about 90 bottles and there are 4 of those, the center unit holds about 96 bottles. That is a total of about 456 bottles and it is almost full now. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------

